# Oblivion Quest Schrein Sanguine Wo ist die Gräfin



## juergen-usb (4. Juli 2006)

*Oblivion Quest Schrein Sanguine Wo ist die Gräfin*

Hallo 
vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen, denn ich sitze jetzt schon seit Tagen an dem Quest fest.

Also ich hab die aufgabe die Gräfin nackig zu machen. Ich komm auch an der Wache vorbei in meinem "Kostüm", aber die Gräfin kommt nicht. Ich kann warten über Stunden + Tage, aber die gute Frau kommt nicht. Selbst der Graf sitzt alleine im Ratssaal. Liegt es daran das ich nicht gleich am nächsten Tag als ich den Auftrag bekam dahin bin oder an meinem Level (30).

Kann mir jemand helfen? Wäre super, denn dann habe ich noch einen Schrein und bin mit Oblivion durch.

Jürgen


----------



## IXS (4. Juli 2006)

*AW: Oblivion Quest Schrein Sanguine Wo ist die Gräfin*



			
				juergen-usb am 04.07.2006 15:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich hab die aufgabe die Gräfin nackig zu machen. Ich komm auch an der Wache vorbei in meinem "Kostüm", aber die Gräfin kommt nicht. Ich kann warten über Stunden + Tage, aber die gute Frau kommt nicht. Selbst der Graf sitzt alleine im Ratssaal. Liegt es daran das ich nicht gleich am nächsten Tag als ich den Auftrag bekam dahin bin oder an meinem Level (30).
> 
> Kann mir jemand helfen? Wäre super, denn dann habe ich noch einen Schrein und bin mit Oblivion durch.



Die Gräfin ist eigentlich immer da... es sei denn, sie wurde irgendwo platt gemacht.

Was mich ein wenig wundert. Du meinst mit Oblivion fast durch zu sein und das im Level 30?

Sollte die Gräfin wirklich abhanden gekommen sein, was durchaus auf diverse Fehler der Engine zurückzuführen ist, kanns du sie ja "herbeizaubern".


http://planetelderscrolls.gamespy.com/View.php?view=OblivionCheats.List&game=4&category_select_id=17


----------



## juergen-usb (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Oblivion Quest Schrein Sanguine Wo ist die Gräfin*

Die Gräfin ist eigentlich immer da... es sei denn, sie wurde irgendwo platt gemacht.

Was mich ein wenig wundert. Du meinst mit Oblivion fast durch zu sein und das im Level 30?

Sollte die Gräfin wirklich abhanden gekommen sein, was durchaus auf diverse Fehler der Engine zurückzuführen ist, kanns du sie ja "herbeizaubern".


Danke werde ich wohl versuchen müßen.
Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## ericleistner (5. Juli 2006)

*Sanguine-Quest, benötige hilfe!!!*

hallo leute bitte um hilfe


also die gräfin hab ich gefunden war kein problem.

Aber wenn ich den zauber auf die leute leg, werden alle nackt einschließlich mir!

Außerdem verlier ich all meine Ausrüstung und mein Gold.

Is doch scheiße!

Hatte mir ein schmuckes Konto angespart und etz soll alles weg sein nur wegen so einem beschissenen daedra-quest!?!?!

Wäre dankbar wenn mir jemand helfen kann.

PS: bin auf level 23 und ab alle gildenquests und hauptquests absolviert


danke

mfg

eric


----------



## juergen-usb (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Oblivion Quest Schrein Sanguine Wo ist die Gräfin*

[
Die Gräfin ist eigentlich immer da... es sei denn, sie wurde irgendwo platt gemacht.

Was mich ein wenig wundert. Du meinst mit Oblivion fast durch zu sein und das im Level 30?

Sollte die Gräfin wirklich abhanden gekommen sein, was durchaus auf diverse Fehler der Engine zurückzuführen ist, kanns du sie ja "herbeizaubern".


Hallo und wie mach ich das?  
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## KONNAITN (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Sanguine-Quest, benötige hilfe!!!*



			
				ericleistner am 05.07.2006 13:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn ich den zauber auf die leute leg, werden alle nackt einschließlich mir!
> 
> Außerdem verlier ich all meine Ausrüstung und mein Gold.
> 
> ...


Soweit ich mich erinnere bekommst du deine gesamte Ausrüstung wieder beim Sanguine Schrein zurück. Also nach der Aktion nicht von den Wachen erwischen lassen und nackt zum Schrein laufen.

Und zur verschwundenen Gräfin: 
Ich habe mal gelesen dass die an manchen Tagen (etwa zur Mitte eines jeden Monats) verreist ist. Scheinbar nach Chorrol zu ihrer Mutter. 
Angaben aber ohne Gewähr- es soll jedenfalls nicht an einem Bug liegen.


----------



## addi81 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Oblivion Quest Schrein Sanguine Wo ist die Gräfin*



			
				IXS am 04.07.2006 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich ein wenig wundert. Du meinst mit Oblivion fast durch zu sein und das im Level 30?


Ich habs im 1. Durchgang auch mit Lev31 beendet (100% Mainquest, 100% Sidequests), ab einem gewissen Punkt ist es einfach ratsam, die Levelanstiege zu verzögern, so kann man auch bequem mit Lev. ~25 durchkommen :>


----------



## Steamhammer (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Oblivion Quest Schrein Sanguine Wo ist die Gräfin*



			
				addi81 am 06.07.2006 12:11 schrieb:
			
		

> IXS am 04.07.2006 15:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nun, wenn man bei der Charaktererschaffung seine Hauptfertigkeiten auf irgendwelche nicht benötigten/genutzten Fertigkeiten verteilt, verhindert  so den Levelanstieg und  bekommt nur Ratten und Co. vorgesetzt.Nebenbei kann man seine "Nebenfertigkeiten" bequem zur Meisterstufe bringen und das Spiel so mit Stufe 1 fertigmachen....aber wer will das schon


----------



## addi81 (6. Juli 2006)

*AW: Oblivion Quest Schrein Sanguine Wo ist die Gräfin*



			
				Steamhammer am 06.07.2006 20:11 schrieb:
			
		

> addi81 am 06.07.2006 12:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hat überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, welche Fähigkeiten zum Levelanstieg benötigt werden  denn niemand zwingt einen seinem Char etwas Schlaf zu gönnen


----------



## juergen-usb (7. Juli 2006)

*AW: Oblivion Quest Schrein Sanguine Wo ist die Gräfin*



			
				addi81 am 06.07.2006 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Steamhammer am 06.07.2006 20:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Ist ja alles schön und gut, aber die Gräfin kommt bei mir nicht mehr. Wie kann ich die herzaubern?  
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## ericleistner (7. Juli 2006)

*daedra schrein?  Germanys Next Topmodel?!*

danke

für den tip bei dem sanguine-quest. meine ausrüstung war in einer kiste beim schrein, wie du gesagt hattest. danke

nun gut, hab noch ein weiteren schrein gefunden, Namira,

der mir sagt ich wäre nicht die art von typ die der deadra wünscht oder so.

im questbook steht ich soll mich so HÄSSLICH machen wie möglich.

Wie soll ich das denn anstellen?

Bei meinem Anus! lol   

hatte mein charakter schon mal ausgezogen aber der schrein wollte ihn trotzallem nicht.

HILFE?!?!?!

danke


----------



## addi81 (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: Oblivion Quest Schrein Sanguine Wo ist die Gräfin*

Wenn du ihre Leiche findest kannst du sie mit "resurrect" (in der Konsole) wiederbeleben, sonst weiß ich da auch keinen Rat...


----------



## SARR (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: daedra schrein?  Germanys Next Topmodel?!*



			
				ericleistner am 07.07.2006 16:08 schrieb:
			
		

> danke
> 
> im questbook steht ich soll mich so HÄSSLICH machen wie möglich.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



trink einfach einige billige weinflaschen auf den daedera


----------



## juergen-usb (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: daedra schrein?  Germanys Next Topmodel?!*



			
				SARR am 08.07.2006 10:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ericleistner am 07.07.2006 16:08 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kauf dir 10 Flaschen billigen Wein und trinke diese am Schrein. Dein Charisma Wert muß gesenkt sein, dann bist Du für die Pristerin häßlich genug. Bei mir haben 7 Flaschen gereicht. Dann war ich häßlich.
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## ericleistner (8. Juli 2006)

*AW: daedra schrein?  Germanys Next Topmodel?!*



			
				juergen-usb am 08.07.2006 11:53 schrieb:
			
		

> SARR am 08.07.2006 10:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja wie?, da soll ich ohne hilfe drauf kommen?

Danke für den Rat, da wär ich ja nie drauf gekommen. Hatte es sogar schon mit Pennerklamotten ausprobiert!

Sonnst trinke ich mir die Sachen immer schön und jetzt soll ich mich hässlich trinken?!?

danke noch mal für den tip

gruß eric


----------

